# Using DW625 In New Table



## woodrat9425 (Nov 21, 2010)

New to the forums and hoping to get some guidance here.

I'm pretty new to woodworking, and have just started getting into router work. I acquired a DW625 off ebay, and used it for some freehand work on a armoire I've been building. My original intent was to just order the doors for the armoire, but after some reflection, that just seems wrong. So, now I'm committed to building a router table and mounting my DW625 to make raised panel doors for this project.

I've read several reviews here about doing this with the DW625, but I'm not sure how to proceed. It sounds as if the springs and brass tubes have to be removed from router to properly mount it. Is this correct, and if so, how does one go about this? Also, I've seen suggestions that the Woodpecker mounting plate may be the way to go. Any thoughts on this subject? I'm assuming any plate drilled for the DW621 will work interchangeably.

Any other thoughts or guidance the group can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

ghayes said:


> I've read several reviews here about doing this with the DW625, but I'm not sure how to proceed. It sounds as if the springs and brass tubes have to be removed from router to properly mount it. Is this correct, and if so, how does one go about this?


It certainly helps to remove the springs/tubes and it's really easy to do. First remove the domed nut on top of the threaded height adjuster. Then remove the quick-release sprung nut taking care not to lose the two spring shims inside it. Finally depress the depth locking lever at the rear of the tool. The body should simply come off the top of the legs allowing you to remove the tubes and springs. Simples!

If you want fine height adjustment both deWalt and Trend make fine height adjusters although a homemmade item could be built from a nut, pipe spanner and some MDF quite easily

Can't help you with the Woodpecker table insert, though


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI
Help link below

Router Workshop: Spring Removal

======



ghayes said:


> New to the forums and hoping to get some guidance here.
> 
> I'm pretty new to woodworking, and have just started getting into router work. I acquired a DW625 off ebay, and used it for some freehand work on a armoire I've been building. My original intent was to just order the doors for the armoire, but after some reflection, that just seems wrong. So, now I'm committed to building a router table and mounting my DW625 to make raised panel doors for this project.
> 
> ...


----------

